# Star of the show



## osprey2 (Jun 30, 2015)

hello peeps

With this glorious weather, its Q time !!

Trip to the supermarket for that salad stuff and some meats, well franks and thin steaks.

BUT

Prepped the night before Memphis dust rub.













WP_20150629_12_10_55_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jun 30, 2015






Smoked with pear wood thanks to James













WP_20150630_09_25_35_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jun 30, 2015






250F for 10 hours

Yes danny thats a maverick clinging on the side













WP_20150630_16_10_52_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jun 30, 2015






Pulled nicely













WP_20150630_18_28_16_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jun 30, 2015






and devoured !!

The pear lent itself very nicely to the pork, no sauce and everyone liked it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## foamheart (Jun 30, 2015)

Really nice looking smoke, I think you have it all figured out!

Lookin Gud!


----------



## wade (Jun 30, 2015)

That looks great Dave. You can really control the temperature to a fine degree in the Webers


----------



## smokewood (Jun 30, 2015)

Great looking piece of meat Dave, I am pleased you liked the Pear.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 1, 2015)

Good looking Pulled Pork!!!!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello.  Looks GREAT DAVE!  PEAR?  smokewood is trying to "ween" me off "normal" smoking wood like pecan and mesquite.  I don't knoWWWWWW??  Next thing he will want me to try is watermelon vine or rose petals or petunias.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   REAL MEN!  Well; that's another story.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Looks great Dave.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't think I could convert you Danny you are to long in the tooth!!

I got an email  last month from a company wanting to sell me Cinnamon wood, even I have my limits!!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 2, 2015)

Ya know I came to see the thread because the title reminded me of an old scottish joke. I am sure you all know the one I mean. If not send me a tell and I'll tell it to you. But it does involve a first prize. ROFLMAO.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 2, 2015)

HEY!!!  Wait a minute!  Old dawg and all but I am starting to "think a bit".  Cinnamon wood???  Cinnamon is not something the British public is "keen" on.  So cinnamon the spice? OR what does the wood smoke taste like?  Don't miss a trick James!  Just sayin!  How would we know how to use it?  Gotta play!  FREE TO YOU SAMPLES??  Keep Smokin  

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Jul 3, 2015)

Hiya Danny, It's kinda fell by the wayside.  The company was in Sri Lanka and they wanted me to arrange all the import and certificates from the Department of Agriculture and I didn't think it was worth the time and effort.  It's hard enough educating the fine people of the UK on the merits of Mesquite!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi James.  Sounds like they wanted and importer.  An "IN" to the British market.  DARN!  I like the spice!  The wood  






.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 4, 2015)

Cinnabons


----------

